# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] WTB Eso Bot

## LORD_KeR

Wtb working eso goldfarming Bot for PC with pre-planned routes and everything like that. Expected income 3-4m per one bot window. Have a huge budget. PM me if you have any offers (only using middleman for the transaction).

----------

